# new chip truck



## JohnH (Feb 13, 2011)

this should hold a few chips
View attachment 172129


----------



## zogger (Feb 13, 2011)

*I guess so!*

Man, that's big. I can't tell what kind it is, not real familiar with all sorts of industrial trucks. Cab over like an isuzu? And that dumps, right? I mean it would have to.... I see the landscraper guys use a lot of the single axle ones, apparently outstanding engines and great mileage. Yours looks lots bigger.

I was using an F450 with the chip box and a big vermeer here, but when that broke and the boss balked at getting it fixed at the shop, he took the truck back, yanked the chip box of with the excavator, and gave it to the boneheads at the other end of the farm, the chicken guys (I run the beefers and do most of the outside mowing and oddjobs and so on). As to be expected, they are tearing it up (and the chipper broke because they borrowed itfor a few days clearing a hillside, chipping everything in sight, and obviously beat the crap out of it internally some place, I got it back, second chunk in-just nine inch pine- something blew inside with a big bang and I have no clue whatsoever how to analyse or fix those things myself. I'm not even close to being a heavy equipment wrench..show me where, I can swap a part, that's it)

Boss then got me some old rat ford dump from the 60s that has so much wrong with it it takes half an hour and sacrificing to the gasoline gods to get it running, so I barely use it. I told him a truck that old needs all new lines and the tank cleaned out and a carb rebuild because of ethanol fuel...uh huh..he just mmphed and walked away. 

Still miss the chipper though. sitting rotting away, less than 100 hrs on it. Nice cummins, cranks right up, chip dealie no workee. I used to use it a lot, I chipped everything when clearing fencelines, doing my firewood, etc. then used the chips for erosion control, in the garden, all of that. Made some mountains, let them rot, outstanding compost eventually, doesn't take too long either.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 13, 2011)

JohnH said:


> this should hold a few chips
> View attachment 172129


 
Holy crap that's a heavy chassis just to carry 20yds of chips in.....!! Looks like a light armor vehicle with that chip box design. Nice, nice truck, congrats!


----------



## limbwalker54 (Feb 14, 2011)

Um...Zogger.....does your boss want to get rid of that rotting, non working chipper?
We could use a project as well as another chipper.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## zogger (Feb 14, 2011)

limbwalker54 said:


> Um...Zogger.....does your boss want to get rid of that rotting, non working chipper?
> We could use a project as well as another chipper.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



No, I want to get it working again, it was too handy and eventually he'll get it fixed or let me go get it fixed or whatever. He doesn't sell stuff, he just buys it. He don't need the money, really, everything he does is old guy hobby to him now. Theres stuff here ancient sitting around, he gets to them when he needs them to work, then they get fixed. goes on his schedule, not anyone else's. Strange priorities sometimes. You never know. Like I have two kubota mowers that need some parts..no parts..he bought me two almost new ones instead. He'll sit on stuff for years and years then decide to get it fixed.

Eventually I'll get the parts for them, the mowers, or the chipper, or some pro mechanic will show up to fix something, he's funny that way, could be years later and one day he shows up with a fix. I'd just like the chipper sooner rather than later but I can wait. Done it on other equipment. I just need to learn more about chippers to try to start and figure out what could have gone wrong. I called vermeer, less than useless, wouldn't even pretend to offer any place to start at, just "tow it here, we'll look at it". I seem to recall they wanted like four hundred bucks just for analysis. I've got this owners manual for the thing, 99 pages of where the safety stickers go...I mean really, not very useful at all.

I wish equipment came with x-hours run time warranty, transferrable, not x years lowball and no transfer. 

Well, I'll ask you guys, feeding in, then bang! Stops feeding and chipping, engine still running fine. Was feeding in, went back and measured it so I wouldn't be guessing, nine inch fresh cut pine, the machine rated for twelve inches. Good warmup as I always did, etc, that was the second piece through, first went fine, similar sized off the log. Ha, if it was an outboard or a small engine, I'd say a flywheel shear pin. What is the equivalent on these things?


----------



## JohnH (Feb 14, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Holy crap that's a heavy chassis just to carry 20yds of chips in.....!! Looks like a light armor vehicle with that chip box design. Nice, nice truck, congrats!


 
Thanks
They say 35 yds but I haven't pulled a tape yet. The Sterling in the back ground has a 45 yd box on it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 14, 2011)

JohnH said:


> Thanks
> They say 35 yds but I haven't pulled a tape yet. The Sterling in the back ground has a 45 yd box on it.


 
It's a nice truck either way. It really looks about the size of two asplundh boxes put together. Let me know what size it is when you measure.... Are you guys still running the sterling?


----------



## JohnH (Feb 14, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> It's a nice truck either way. It really looks about the size of two asplundh boxes put together. Let me know what size it is when you measure.... Are you guys still running the sterling?


 
I will,and we run the sterling every day. Now we just need the new chipper to come in.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 14, 2011)

Does that truck need a D class driver because of the dual axle? or does it go by what you licence the truck for?

Signed 
No Clue?


----------



## ducaticorse (Feb 14, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Does that truck need a D class driver because of the dual axle? or does it go by what you licence the truck for?
> 
> Signed
> No Clue?


 
Different here in the states ehh! It's a Class B 26K + no trailer over 10K. Unless it's an under 26K truck, and that would make NO SENSE because of the way the chassis is set up.

Also, you can reg the truck for whatever you want weight wise, but when DOT pulls you over, and your door jam says different, you're in for a good one!


----------



## JohnH (Feb 15, 2011)

The sterling is reg. at 62000lbs and you need a class b license to drive. The new GMC is reg at 55000lbs same license needed. The chippers that go no these trucks are over 10000lbs so you need a class A license to drive them with the chipper on them. Some of our chippers weigh over 18000lbs.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 15, 2011)

Do they have air or hydraulic brakes? In canada chippers are considered a part of the vehicle and don't need a licence plate. Same there?perhaps its different when it weighs 9 ton..


----------



## JohnH (Feb 16, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Do they have air or hydraulic brakes? In canada chippers are considered a part of the vehicle and don't need a licence plate. Same there?perhaps its different when it weighs 9 ton..


 
They have air breaks


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Feb 20, 2011)

I agree, I'm not sure why the axels on some trucks are so rearward. I prefer them to be just behind the 1/2 way point on the dump body. This way most of the load is on the rear axel where it should be. Also having such a long cab to axel makes for a large turning radius. Short cab to axels are bumpy on the road. I like that truck though. Nice sized truck for big removals. I would like to get a big truck with removable top and a grapple. We remove big pines and willows sometimes here and it would be great for that. Good luck with the new truck

Mike


----------



## ishi (Feb 22, 2011)

That's a huge truck, I bet you it can carry lots of chips in there compare to the other trucks and the design is really good too. Hmm, Since I'm considering to buy a new truck, can you tell me how much you bought it?


----------



## treeman75 (Feb 23, 2011)

nice


----------

